# Tracker offered for part of mortgage only?



## Teresa (21 Dec 2017)

We built our own house 8 years ago and initially agreed €300k mortgage with KBC at tracker rate. As build progressed, due to unforeseen costs, we needed to increase the mortgage by a further €50k but they only gave us the additional money on condition it would be at a variable rate. Are we entitled to any review or compensation on this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Teresa (19 Jan 2018)

Bump thanks


----------



## peemac (22 Jan 2018)

KBC weren't giving trackers 8 years ago.  So info is wrong or timeline is wrong


----------



## Teresa (22 Jan 2018)

Well we definitely got a tracker from KBC in 2009 and we're still on it for the first 300k and on variable for the last 50k!


----------



## peteb (22 Jan 2018)

So they offered you a variable rate for a top up and you accepted?  so why would you think you would be entitled to anything?


----------



## peemac (22 Jan 2018)

You are extremely lucky they didn't insist on the entire mortgage being standard variable and effectively gave you two mortgages on one property.

The top up came well after they stopped offering trackers. My guess is the main mortgage was applied for when trackers were still available and they stood by the rate even though it was drawn down in 2009. 

I think you've been very lucky in your timeline - a couple of weeks later may have seen the tracker unavailable. Possibly you have the last tracker kbc ever gave!


----------

